# GNU/GPL? The Ã‚Â« less Ã‚Â» program



## akregator (Jan 8, 2012)

*GNU/GPL? The Â« less Â» program*

Hello,

I just seen that the less utility, which we can find in src/contrib/less is under the GNU/GPL license.

Then my question is:

Is there any more GNU/GPL licensed code, except GCC, or is it one of the last program in FreeBSD under this license, and how can we find them?


----------



## SNK (Jan 8, 2012)

Probably what is in /usr/src/gnu.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jan 8, 2012)

You may check @ This FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## joel@ (Jan 9, 2012)

akregator said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I just seen that the less utility, which we can find in src/contrib/less is under the GNU/GPL license.


Yes and no. less is dual licensed. Check the README.


----------



## akregator (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh yes you're right. Anyway, thank you zeissoctopus for this Wiki page, this was exactly what I wanted.


----------

